# New AR15 bcg sticky/gritty



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok, so with the two new ar's I've picked up, the bcg is a bit gritty/sticky... is this normal? It had lube on it, but wasn't smooth like a nickel boron.. I did clean them and lube them up like crazy, for when I use them... 





Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

What brand? That makes a difference in fit & finish.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Windham, and a Spikes Tactical phosphate, and the fail zero bcg, I picked up was sticky

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

ok, so just got home from work and cleaned the Fail Zero and the stickiness is gone.... i do have two of my other bcg's soaking in hoppe's not sure if thats the right or wrong way to go about it, but i will find out come thursday when i do some shooting....


----------

